# Helicopter circling your house



## red_4ever_red

Have any of you had a helicopter circling your house and what and how did you do about? I reported to the FAA and they said that I would have to get some information about the helicopter for them to track it. How the hell do I do that when they were circling my house at night.


----------



## jillian

we had military helicopters circling after 9/11 and we still get them periodically. 

sometimes we get nypd helicopters. 

i don't do anything about it.



but if the black helicopters start flying around.....








(sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## Grace

Yep. We live near an estuary and some old guy with alzheimer's got out of his house. They were afraid he wandered into the mudflats. Thank goodness they found him a few block away, but the helicopter was doing some major searching for the poor guy.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

red_4ever_red said:


> Have any of you had a helicopter circling your house and what and how did you do about? I reported to the FAA and they said that I would have to get some information about the helicopter for them to track it. How the hell do I do that when they were circling my house at night.



Yeah I have, but not since Sunday night when I ran out of meth.


----------



## boedicca

Yes.  In mid 2008, there was some middle of the night police search underway in North Oakland.   A helicopter circled over our neighborhood with bright search lights for about two hours.

It was freaky scary.


----------



## ABikerSailor

red_4ever_red said:


> Have any of you had a helicopter circling your house and what and how did you do about? I reported to the FAA and they said that I would have to get some information about the helicopter for them to track it. How the hell do I do that when they were circling my house at night.



Generally, if you have a helicopter circling around your block, you should lock your doors and windows.  Why?  Because most of the time, it's because they're chasing a criminal.  Other times it's like Grace said, and someone has gotten lost.

Bet if you look at the police blotter, you'll find out they were chasing bad guys.


----------



## xsited1

red_4ever_red said:


> Have any of you had a helicopter circling your house and what and how did you do about? I reported to the FAA and they said that I would have to get some information about the helicopter for them to track it. How the hell do I do that when they were circling my house at night.



If a helicopter is circling your house, it's too late to save the Meth Lab.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Yup.  We live near a small airport and once in awhile they like to practice drills of some sort . . for emergencies I suppose . . .at like 10pm.  Circle, circle, circle, land, takeoff, circle, circle, circle, land, takeoff . . . .ad nauseum.  I call the airport and complain and ask them to stop.  They usually do.


----------



## Intense

red_4ever_red said:


> Have any of you had a helicopter circling your house and what and how did you do about? I reported to the FAA and they said that I would have to get some information about the helicopter for them to track it. How the hell do I do that when they were circling my house at night.



All the time, maybe it has something to do with the Hospital Heliport down the Street.


----------



## ABikerSailor

LifeStar flights go from the hospital, directly to where they're needed, and then straight back to the hospital.

No circling at night or any other time, because it would waste time and they might miss the "Golden Hour".

If it's circling a house, it pretty much a good bet that it's the police.


----------



## Intense

ABikerSailor said:


> LifeStar flights go from the hospital, directly to where they're needed, and then straight back to the hospital.
> 
> No circling at night or any other time, because it would waste time and they might miss the "Golden Hour".
> 
> If it's circling a house, it pretty much a good bet that it's the police.



That too. Busy Precinct. Sometime the Serious stuff gets airlifted to the Hospital, and that can bring news choppers too.


----------



## sparky

*Most state police have choppers, they get the local PD's to fly along and do what they feel are spring hot spot runs in their town, manure shows up nicely on infared, and is fairly distigusihable out in the back 40 from veggie gardens right in the front yard 

hey, it's yor tax $$$$'s keeping you safe from those nasty potheads out there folks*


----------



## Big Black Dog

No helicopters circling my house but I've had a black Chevy sedan driving around in my circle drive for the last 4 hours.  There are 5 guys in it and they are all wearing dark suits and sunglasses.  Appears to have government tags on the Chevy.


----------



## ABikerSailor

sparky said:


> *Most state police have choppers, they get the local PD's to fly along and do what they feel are spring hot spot runs in their town, manure shows up nicely on infared, and is fairly distigusihable out in the back 40 from veggie gardens right in the front yard
> 
> hey, it's yor tax $$$$'s keeping you safe from those nasty potheads out there folks*



Yanno........with all the medical research that has gone on studying cannabis and it's effects, I really don't understand why they don't legalize it (other than the fallout left over from Anslinger and "Reefer Madness").

I mean.......you'd have more money to go after meth cooks, which incidentally in making it creates a toxic waste dump wherever you did it at.  

We'd also have a lot of money to stop the cartels, not to mention all the prisons that would suddenly be only 1/2 full.

Yep..........I was a U.S. Navy Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor for around 8 years, and other than being stupid, I can't see a reason why it shouldn't be legal.


----------



## rightwinger

Run outside and moon them

It usually works for me


----------



## Ringel05

big black dog said:


> no helicopters circling my house but i've had a black chevy sedan driving around in my circle drive for the last 4 hours.  There are 5 guys in it and they are all wearing dark suits and sunglasses.  Appears to have government tags on the chevy.



mib


----------



## red_4ever_red

Very imaginative guys, girls, transvestites, drag queens, shims, etc. but nothing come close.  It turned out this short and wimpy neighbor next to my house brought some hookers home and their pimp was after the hookers. The police was circling his house trying to catch them in the act. I knew something fishy about the next door neighbor because he turns the light real bright in his courtyard that is directly next to my bathroom window whenever he brings these hookers to his house.  The writing is on the wall; the bright light is annoying but I now know who is in the house with him. False alarm; it was his house and not mine that the police helicopter was circling. I live next to it and the noise from the barking dogs and now the police helicopters going after the hookers is quite some neighborhood here.


----------



## Ringel05

red_4ever_red said:


> Very imaginative guys, girls, transvestites, drag queens, shims, etc. but nothing come close.  It turned out this short and wimpy neighbor next to my house brought some hookers home and their pimp was after the hookers. The police was circling his house trying to catch them in the act. I knew something fishy about the next door neighbor because he turns the light real bright in his courtyard that is directly next to my bathroom window whenever he brings these hookers to his house.  The writing is on the wall; the bright light is annoying but I now know who is in the house with him. False alarm; it was his house and not mine that the police helicopter was circling. I live next to it and the noise from the barking dogs and now the police helicopters going after the hookers is quite some neighborhood here.



And I guarantee you have no recollection of the neurolizer.


----------



## AllieBaba

Big Black Dog said:


> No helicopters circling my house but I've had a black Chevy sedan driving around in my circle drive for the last 4 hours. There are 5 guys in it and they are all wearing dark suits and sunglasses. Appears to have government tags on the Chevy.


----------



## chikenwing

Wrong time of the year for dope ,been seen with the wrong crowd?


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Big Black Dog said:


> No helicopters circling my house but I've had a black Chevy sedan driving around in my circle drive for the last 4 hours.  There are 5 guys in it and they are all wearing dark suits and sunglasses.  Appears to have government tags on the Chevy.



They are going to ship your ass to GITMO ! Run, Run away !


----------



## HUGGY

red_4ever_red said:


> Have any of you had a helicopter circling your house and what and how did you do about? I reported to the FAA and *they said that I would have to get some information about the helicopter* for them to track it. How the hell do I do that when they were circling my house at night.



Whatever you do..DO NOT shine a spot light from the ground at the helicopter.  There are serious local, state and federal penalties against it.  YOU WILL GET CAUGHT!  You WILL be charged and likely go to jail or prison.


----------



## AquaAthena

red_4ever_red said:


> Have any of you had a helicopter circling your house and what and how did you do about? I reported to the FAA and they said that I would have to get some information about the helicopter for them to track it. How the hell do I do that when they were circling my house at night.



Yes, often. It means there is trouble at sea, which at the closest point to me is 1/2 mile. It is the coast guard, searching.


----------



## CRStar

Here in LA a police helicopter is known as a Ghetto bird.


----------



## LumpyPostage

You mean you don't like it when we do that?


----------

